# VERY Scary Stories on this website!



## hopefuluk2

Hello guys,

Browsing through the website and seeing many posts from people who have been struggling for 15 or 20 years and feeling as if they never improved is scary! You read about people who never medicated for 15 years and never improved and then you read stories of people who have been medicating for 20 years and they still struggle with the same issues! While you are in the first year struggling with this and there are people who are in their 20 or 30 years struggling with this disorder, you feel SO scared and discouraged! Words of encouragement?


----------



## TDX

I think that people should know the reality about their disorder and unfortunately for many people with DP-disorder there is no way out. There are some people who recovered, but after multiple years this is unlikely to happen.


----------



## TDX

That's true, but before this I will make my best to try as much treatments for my "depression" as possible.


----------



## Guest

My life has improved since I accepted that I may experience depersonalization for the rest of my life. I no longer feel the need to fight it.

The best thing you can do is worry less and live more.


----------



## TDX

> On a less depressing note, nobody can say for certain that you'll be stuck like this forever. If you keep doing all the right things, there's always hope.


The fact that DP is underresearched leaves the possibility that there are some treatments that work for some people, but they are unknown to the psychiatrists. This is unlike for example tinnitus where there is quite much research and many treatments have been tried without succes.



> Yes indeed. TDX and I are already planning to kill ourselves if we exhaust our options. Welcome to the club, my friend.


I suppose it will take some years until this point is reached. I even wasn't able to try Lamotrigine yet and next year (or 2017) we'll get ALKS-5461.

The year 2015 was shit for DP'ers so far. Only 11 publications on Pubmed and none of them was really interesting. Concerning research activity I can't see a positive trend yet.


----------



## luctor et emergo

The treatment options are numerous, as both you and TDX know and advocate, so killing yourself is certainly not an option.


----------



## hopefuluk2

Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement! redacted: You are saying: "[background=#f7f7f7]You've either got hope or you've got nothing. Your choice."[/background]
[background=#f7f7f7]How could this be my choice? Do I choose to recover or not? Also, what are the [/background][background=#f7f7f7]TMS and KOR antagonists medications? I tried to google them but could not find names specifically![/background]


----------



## eddy1886

hopefuluk2...everybody is different...some recover quickly some very slowly and some learn to live with it long term...Dont be disheartened by long term sufferers...Who knows whats around the corner....Medical science is amazing and always evolving....They might just come up with a cure soon....


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Jk, I can't believe some of the negative posts in this thread.

I've seen more people than not improve or get better.

Just a few of us lucky ol' timers who experience things long term.

Hold onto hope.


----------



## TDX

> The naloxone study suggests to me that we might have found the prime mover in the biochemistry of DP. If I'm right, ALKS-5461 will be the silver bullet.


It will at least help substantial number of patients and be a major adavancement in the treatment of DP-disorder.



> TMS (Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation) is a non-invasive procedure rather than a medication. Early evidence suggests that it could be effective for >50% of people and very effective for some.


When will your sessions start?


----------



## apoplexy

awful thread, just terrible.

1 in like 1000 have DP for life.

I have OCD -- I had it long before DP. I'll have OCD for life, it's chronic.

DP is not commonly chronic, it's a symptom to a pre-existing condition that has gotten highly, highly exacerbated.

Quit freaking out noobs.


----------



## dcorredato

1 in 1000 get DR/DP for life? Holly crap how unlucky i am... i have it for 19 years now, started when i was 10 years old.

I discovered that it was a real disorder with a name and other people that like me 3 years ago, that was a relief.

First years are really hard, Its hard no to feel things the same way, but acceptance makes you forget about it, and, even feeling it, you don't get terrified by it, and so, you can have a life.

I have wife, kids, job, i work out, play guitar, drink with my friends, and i'm in general very happy. When i'm not well, usually is because day by day stuff who everyone gets annoyed about once in while: a problem at the job, a problem at home, the price of the gas, shit like that.

This is the first time i'm putting real effort and researching on hot to get better. If i get better i still have at least 40 years to live feeling real, so, the effort tottally is worth it.

If anywone knows something that can help, i'm all ears.


----------



## Ningen

Please tell us how it goes.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

King Elliott said:


> Less than 2 weeks now! If I could still get excited, I'd be excited!


Interesting. I use to read up on and follow Naloxone and all that jazz and how it could correspond with DP. Hope to hear how your trial goes.


----------



## MiketheAlien

naloxone has just been changed to an over the counter med in California. They changed legislation and you no longer need a prescription to buy it at the pharmacy.

I'd try it but I live in Canada.


----------



## TDX

> naloxone has just been changed to an over the counter med in California. They changed legislation and you no longer need a prescription to buy it at the pharmacy.


Do you mean Naloxone or Naltrexone? The problem with Naloxone would be that you need an infusion.


----------



## hopefuluk2

apoplexy said:


> 1 in like 1000 have DP for life.
> 
> DP is not commonly chronic, it's a symptom to a pre-existing condition that has gotten highly, highly exacerbated.


According to a previous study that King Eliott shared on a forum, DP could be chronic for many people and so many stories in this website prove that. Here is a link to the study: http://bjp.rcpsych.org/content/182/5/428


----------



## MiketheAlien

TDX said:


> Do you mean Naloxone or Naltrexone? The problem with Naloxone would be that you need an infusion.


I meant what I said, naloxone.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5602dba2e4b0fde8b0d0d189


----------



## TDX

I suppose that it might be difficult for an ordinary person to use it, even if you live in the US and you're able to get it. It would have been better if they also released Naltrexone or Nalmefene, but I don't think they will do it.

But who cares when we finally have ALKS-5461, which we will get without problems, because it's an antidepressant...? They should have released Naloxone 15 years ago.


----------



## hopefuluk2

King Elliott said:


> Keep your heads up, lads. Even if you aren't managing to make progress on your own, there are backup plans.


I am very hopeful! We will get better one day and we will drink for the recovery! Cheers!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

What is ALKS-5461? Haven't heard of that one.


----------



## TDX

It's the first kappa-opioid-antagonist that will hit market:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALKS-5461


----------



## resinoptes

I've had DP since October 15th 2010, my physical symptoms went away after about 2 years. I've adjusted to living with it. Giving up the fight helps so much; DP is a harsh teacher, and I've felt a lot better since I accepted that there is a difference between DP the disorder, and the insight I had into time and consciousness that led to it. DP is part of something bigger, which has beauty to it. I am also grateful to DP for giving me a floor. I saw the worst, and I no longer have the same kind of anxiety I had before. Since I was depersonalized, everything I have tried to do within my capability has succeeded. I finished school and now I'm a grad student studying and teaching philosophy (no surprise there). That wouldn't have happened if not for DP. It threw me out of the cradle of comforting illusions and slammed the door so I couldn't return, yes, but I'm grateful to be where I am now with a perspective forcibly widened beyond the tight solid "I." I wouldn't know how to recover at this point. I would say for most people it gets easier after a couple of years, and I'm sure some do fully recover, although even those that do, surely do not go back to how they were before the experience. DP is one of the most bizarre, powerful, and humbling human experiences I know of. What other mental illness can strike in an instant and cause a fundamental shift in the structure of the self? I was struck down flat for the first year, gave up fighting after 2 years, I've been getting healthier since then, but not "recovering," that is entirely the wrong outlook for me. If you have DP, remember, you are living with something most people will never fully understand or empathize with, and which comes with (at first) a level of suffering beyond the understanding of those who haven't experienced it. It teaches you how tremendously strong you actually are. I've seen recent articles claiming that DP is the same thing as the feeling we get when we repeat words till they sound strange, comparisons like that are none too helpful. I'm still mystified as to why such a major element of human experience is so unknown. Been said so many times on here I know.


----------



## hopefuluk2

Beautiful post. May I ask what triggered your DP? and what did you do to recover? Any meds?


----------



## thy

hopefuluk2 said:


> and what did you do to recover?


"I've adjusted to living with it". i dont think resinoptes has recovered.


----------



## Aspire

I've had it since 2012. As how I see it, the key to DP is acceptance, resting a lot and not worrying too much.

I must say it gets better each year... but leaving my body for 100%, no way.

Also DP made me much calmer and strange as it is, it made me enjoy the little things in life more.

Year after year it just gets easier coping with it.


----------



## vanuti vetru

resinoptes said:


> DP is one of the most bizarre, powerful, and humbling human experiences I know of. What other mental illness can strike in an instant and cause a fundamental shift in the structure of the self?


I believe schizophrenia is one, but of course one has to be predisposed for that. In DP, no matter how twisted your perception of reality or oneself may seem, no matter how lost, numb or alien you feel, you still exist as an individual and there's solid world around you all the time. Despite the hell you're going through, there are always certain things serving as points or reference, things that let you keep going. In short, you know something is wrong and you're able to fight.

In schizophrenia this is not the case. Here the DP is so extreme that the continuity of self is totally broken. Boundaries between you and reality cease to exist; products of your own mind overlap with the real world and the surroundings spill into your mind freely. What exists in DP/DR merely as an impression, in shizophrenia becomes a fact.

I've read many accounts of regular psychosis and trust me, we're not in the worst hell. Good thing for us is that our predispositions for getting schizophrenia are unlikely as otherwise it would have surfaced along with DP/DR.


----------



## Surfer Rosa

Anecdotal evidence is not reliable
I can already think of a few reasons why frequent posters here would be more likely to not be recovered


----------

